# Preamplificador para Guitarra FET´S + Operacional



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2009)

El día de ayer fue "Calamitoso", lluvioso, un poco frío, bueno un "Asco" como no tenía ganas de trabajar en algo serio decidí emplear mi tiempo en bosquejar algo y salió esto.

*Aclaración:*
*No* toco la guitarra.
*No* poseo guitarra.
*Nunca* se me ocurriría aprender a tocar la guitarra.
De músico no tengo *NADA*.
En resumen soy un *pésimo referente* para juzgar una parte de un equipo para reproducir un instrumento musical, no se esto sonara bien, mal o pésimo, pero por lo menos en los papeles esta bien.

Mi simulador dice de este previo:
Ganancia de 62db (Que es suficiente como para hacer sonar hasta una guitarra muda)
La respuesta a frecuencia se extiende desde 20Hz hasta 35KHz (+0, -0.5db) y desde 11Hz hasta 135KHz (+0, -3db) 
Los controles de tono (+-12db) se encuentran centrados en Agudos (5700Hz), Medios (1000Hz) y Graves (15Hz) y 
Es capaz de entregar hasta unos 3,5VRMS se salida sin recorte
El control de "Brillo" trabaja a partir de 2000HZ
La THD total es de 1.3% a 3VCA de salida, distorsión que para un equipo de guitarra es muy satisfactoria.

En el diseño trate de lograr una imitación de sonido valvulero con proliferación de etapas FET, algún músico que se atreva a armarlo dirá si lo logre o no.
Los componentes son absolutamente comunes, de bajo costo y trabaja con fuente simple lo cual no deja muchas escusas para no probarlo.

Antes que pregunten: *NO* tengo el diseño del impreso, pero puedo facilitar el archivo Multisim si alguien quiere confeccionarlo.

A la persona que se arriesgue a armar este engendro se le entregará (A futuro) el diseño de un distorsionador como para integrar al previo, sin costo adicional.

El autor *NO* se hace responsable por los posibles daños ocasionados al sistema auditivo de quien armare y probare esto


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Muy buen aporte!

Si un dia tengo tiempo me compro las cosas y lo armo en protoboard a ver que tal anda y comento..

Gracias por las continuas colaboraciones!

Saludoss


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

Buenas



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...
> *No* toco la guitarra.
> *No* poseo guitarra.
> *Nunca* se me ocurriría aprender a tocar la guitarra.
> De músico no tengo *NADA*.



Me sumo a tus palabras.

Antes que nada, muy lindo circuito y con un sonido (supongo por los FET) "valvuloso".

Sólo puedo decirte que la guitarra empieza a producir sonido más arriba de donde está seteado ecualizador de bajos. Aranca entre los 150 y 200Hz generalmente si no estoy errado.
Y un pote de realce un pico en algún punto entre 2 y 4K le da el famoso control de presencia, que a los guitarristas les encanta. Del realce de agudos a ese control hay un pasito nomás.

Saludos y felicitaciones por cómo usás el tiempo cuando no tenés ganas de trabajar. Yo no podría


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola San Cacho! Podes explicarme un poco mas acerca del famoso (y para mi, mítico) control de presencia? Que es bien lo que hace y como funciona? Porque quiero agregarlo a un pre mío pero no lo comprendo bien!

Y si sabes mas o menos como puedo hacer un lindo control de "contour" como tienen los marshall, seria buenísimo! (En una sala de ensayo de aca de Rosario, tienen un amplificador Randall con control de "contour" y de mids. Los dos son similares, es decir, producen un efecto audible similar, pero no son lo mismo :S ...)

Graciass!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

No soy santo... No me dieron las alitas porque me gustan las mujeres y los pecados en general. Dejalo en Cacho a secas   , lo que pasa es que ya había uno en el foro...

Del control de presencia hasta donde sé es simplemente eso que le decía a Fogonazo: Un realzador de alguna banda de frecuencias entre 2 y 4KHz.
Si tomás un filtro pasabanda, lo centrás donde sea entre los extremos esos y sumás después esa onda con la original, tenés el control de presencia. 
_Creo_ que el contour es algo parecido pero con una frecuencia variable.

Mucho más no sé del tema, si encuentro un circuito veo cómo se hace (si no me lleva demasiado tiempo   ).
Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Buenisimo, entonces voy a tener que ponerme a revisar mis apuntes sobre filtros de hace dos años (los cuales espero no haber usado para algun asado jajaj  ) y voy a tratar de hacer algo asi..

De que ancho de banda estamos hablando mas o menos?


Graciasss Cacho!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 23, 2009)

De nada, y... ¿Ancho de banda?
Seguro, más de 50 y menos de 50000Hz. Probá y fijate dónde te queda bien al oído  

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 25, 2009)

> Sólo puedo decirte que la guitarra empieza a producir sonido más arriba de donde está seteado ecualizador de bajos. Aranca entre los 150 y 200Hz generalmente si no estoy errado.
> Y un pote de realce un pico en algún punto entre 2 y 4K le da el famoso control de presencia, que a los guitarristas les encanta. Del realce de agudos a ese control hay un pasito nomás.



Podrían decirme como quedaría entonces el esquema definitivo? (o sea, para un mejor resultado)

Cuales son los cambios que habría que hacerle? Alguna otra recomendación? Voy a tratar de armarlo un día de estos..


Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> Podrían decirme como quedaría entonces el esquema definitivo? (o sea, para un mejor resultado)
> 
> Cuales son los cambios que habría que hacerle? Alguna otra recomendación? Voy a tratar de armarlo un día de estos.....


C9 = 10nF (Control de Graves)
C15 = Entre 150pF y 470pF, A gusto personal.
Mas grande comienza a trabajar a menor frecuencia.
Mas chico comienza a trabajar a mayor frecuencia.


----------



## cuca_1992 (Feb 25, 2009)

queria saber si tenes el archivo multisim para armar el impreso?
gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

cuca_1992 dijo:
			
		

> queria saber si tenes el archivo multisim para armar el impreso?
> gracias por el aporte.


Por aqui


----------



## escaflowne (Jun 7, 2009)

Disculpen maestros, pero soy novato en todo esto de la electrónica y estaba buscando por todo el foro, algun esquema de un pre-amplificador de guitarra pero "*hi fi"* . Desearia alguna sugerencia para armar mi propio pre, ya que comprarlo echo, a veces sale caro y con un sonido malisimo. Estare a la espera y agradecido, por vuestro tiempo y atensión.


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 8, 2009)

Muy Buenas:
Escribo para saber si me peuden orientar con un problemilla que me surgió hace poco, ya lo había posteado en otra parte del foro (específicamente en el tema de circuitos para guitarra eléctrica) sobre el hecho de cambiar Los Fets por Válvulas 12AX7- en un preamp.
Ojalá Fogonazo quien creo que es el más capacitado para esto (o el que sea ) me pueda ayudar porque soy un principiante y la verdad me gustaría cambiar cambiar los Fets del esquema por válvulas, ya que dan un sonido con cierto toque suave en los agudos, algo dificil de explicar pero muy agradable ^^.
El esquema está posteado en el último post del tema de "circuitos para guitarra eléctrica" pero si me pueden ayudar y les dá flojera buscar el esquema ahí,  me avisan para editar y lo linkeo en este post.
Como dato extra: Ya había oido antes en un foro de reparación de radios antiguos (y otras fuentes) que un tipo había hecho la operación contraria, es decir, sustituir las 12AX7- por JFets cambiando la fuente de alimentación y detalles menores, no sé si eso sirva como referencia.
Bueno de antemano gracias. Ah! y escaflowne: Con eso del amplificador Hi-fi tal vez te pueda hechar una mano aunque un amplificador Hi-Fi para guitarra te serviría solamente para darle mas potencia a la señal puesto que esa es su función y no la de agregar lo que los guitarristas llamamos "tono". Aunque igual y no te entendí bien, si puedieras proporcionar más información como para que lo quieres usar o a que te refieres exactamente con Hi-Fi darías a entender mejor tu pregunta.
Y si te sirve aquí mismo en la sección de "Audio: Pequeña señal" hay un tema que se llama "Preamplificador para guitarra electrica" revisa el proyecto, igual y es lo que estás buscando


----------



## escaflowne (Jun 9, 2009)

Nazuno dijo:
			
		

> Muy Buenas:
> Escribo para saber si me peuden orientar con un problemilla que me surgió hace poco, ya lo había posteado en otra parte del foro (específicamente en el tema de circuitos para guitarra eléctrica) sobre el hecho de cambiar Los Fets por Válvulas 12AX7- en un preamplificador.
> Ojalá Fogonazo quien creo que es el más capacitado para esto (o el que sea ) me pueda ayudar porque soy un principiante y la verdad me gustaría cambiar cambiar los Fets del esquema por válvulas, ya que dan un sonido con cierto toque suave en los agudos, algo dificil de explicar pero muy agradable ^^.
> El esquema está posteado en el último post del tema de "circuitos para guitarra eléctrica" pero si me pueden ayudar y les dá flojera buscar el esquema ahí,  me avisan para editar y lo linkeo en este post.
> ...



Realmente son grandes en este foro, gracias Nazuno. Bueno, lo que yo busco es hacerme un amplificador para guitarra *"hi fi" o "hi end"* sin escatimar esfuerzos ni componentes. Arme el circuito con el operacional tl074 que esta pucblicado aqui: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php
Y no consigo el sonido que busco, que deberia ser un poco mas calido y con un poco de mas cuerpo, al respecto he leido que los amplificador con esta caracteristica especial, son los que estan hechos a vulvos, pero aqui en Perú es dificil -por no decir imposible- conseguir estos componentes. En el foro, he estado leyendo que para conseguir algun parecido al sonido valvular, las diferentes etapas de un amplificador transistorisado, deberian ser con Fets (en la etapa preamplificadora) y con Mosfets de clase A (en la etapa de potencia) aparte de que las bocinas deberian ser Celestium; ahora estoy abrumado por la cantidad de circuitos, algunos conclusos, otros no y la verdad es que estoy perdido y quisiera apelar a su gentileza para que me pudieran ayudar a elegir las diferentes etapas para conseguir armarme un amplificador "hi end" para mi guitarrra, desde ya gracias, de verdad, gracias por vuestra ayuda. Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 9, 2009)

Saludos!
Ok, ahora entiendo lo que quieres lograr escaflowne.
Ya había oido hablar mucho sobre ese circuito con el tl074. El problema de los operacionales es que no ofrecen la misma distorsión armónica ni saturación de linea que las válvulas ofrecen, y en efecto, si uno usa Fets se obtiene un efecto de compresión muy similar  la valvular. La verdad la mayoría de los guitarristas odiamos el sonido y ruido de los Operacionales, y si podemos evitarlos... mejor!
Además, que un amplificador sea hi-fi significa que no es muy bueno para la guitarra, porque no estaría agregando tono: 





> Y no consigo el sonido que busco, que deberia ser un poco mas calido y con un poco de mas cuerpo


 Pues eso es Tono .
De hecho el tono que me estás describiendo es precisamente algo como lo que hacen los amplificador Fender.

¿Ya intentaste armar el circuito que aparece en esta página? está hecho con fets y OP. O bien, en este mismo foro hay uno que ya está probado y con una discusión muy extensa que te puede ayudar a solucionar problemas consecuentes: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/ (e incluso hay un video en youtube donde lo prueban)
Lo mejor para una guitarra es por supuesto un amplificador valvular, pero cuando no se puede...
También en "Elliott Sound Products" hay un proyecto llamado: "100W Guitar Amplifier Mk II", está todo en inglés, pero muy bien explicado, y con PCBs listas para imprimir, que hasta donde sé funciona bien.

Yo tengo muchos circuitos de amplificadores válvulares, pero como no sé si pueda cambiar los bulbos por Fets (y visceversa) sin alterar el circuito, no creo que puedan serte de mucha ayuda, igual si los quieres te puedo pasar algunos.

Ya para terminar con mi super-post:
Advertirte que sin una guitarra de alta calidad, el sonido no será excelente, aunque sí mejoraría.
El esquema de Elliot Sound Products y el segundo esquema del foro que te propuse traen distorsión (por si te interesa)
Los bulbos muchas tiendas en estados unidos los venden nuevos y de nuevas marcas. Lastima que por aquí en México y por lo que sé allá, en peru, no son tan fáciles de conseguir...
No es necesario que adules tanto a la gente ^^ hay una linea delgada entre mostar respeto y adular! igual todos estamos aquí para ayudarnos, además yo tambien soy un principiante  (aunque creo que a Fogonazo le gusta un poquito que lo adulen heheheh) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-afinador-guitarra-1284/ No se crea Fogonazo era broma 

Y Don Cacho! Si por pura casualidad está viendo este post...
Me gustaría saber más sobre el "Control de Presencia" porque yo tenía entendido que en los amplificador estándar tenía que ver con la sección de Feedback de la etapa de potencia (lo mismo que el control de resonancia o bottom) y solo en los amplificador diseñados por Randall C. Smith (como el Mesa Dual Recto) el control de presencia era un pasa-banda en el pre-amp. (bueno eso entendí de las hojas de patente)
Si me pudiera explicar también el funcionamiento del control de bottom se lo agradecería muchísimo. Yo hace ya un tiempo encontré esto: http://www.regiscoyne.com/tech/resonance/

Hasta luego. Cuidense!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Por acá andaba nomás...

La "Presencia" no es más que un pico en la curva de respuesta. Acentúa cierta frecuencia y con un ancho de banda determinado, que puede variar de una marca a otra, igual que la frecuencia central.
Se ubica casi siempre (si no siempre) entre los 2 y 4kHz.

Si en la realimentación se genera un filtro que acentúe algún punto de por ahí (o sea, que tenga meyor ganancia en esa frecuencia) se tiene un amplificador con "más presencia", pero difícilmente sea regulable porque no conviene manosear esas partes. Si en cambio se pone un filtro pasabanda angostito en el pre, sintonizado en la frecuencia adecuada, se le regula el volumen y se suma esa onda a la de salida (refuerza el sonido), se tiene un control de presencia.
Más alto el volumen de la onda, más presencia tiene.

Saludos


----------



## Nazuno (Jun 9, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La "Presencia" no es más que un pico en la curva de respuesta. Acentúa cierta frecuencia y con un ancho de banda determinado, que puede variar de una marca a otra, igual que la frecuencia central.
> Se ubica casi siempre (si no siempre) entre los 2 y 4kHz.
> 
> Si en la realimentación se genera un filtro que acentúe algún punto de por ahí (o sea, que tenga meyor ganancia en esa frecuencia) se tiene un amplificador con "más presencia", pero difícilmente sea regulable porque no conviene manosear esas partes. Si en cambio se pone un filtro pasabanda angostito en el pre, sintonizado en la frecuencia adecuada, se le regula el volumen y se suma esa onda a la de salida (refuerza el sonido), se tiene un control de presencia.
> Más alto el volumen de la onda, más presencia tiene.



Ok, Gracias Cacho! de hecho yo encontré información y unos esquemas dibujados y explicados en la patente que pertenece a Peavey Electronics Corp, de como funcionaba su circuito de "Audio Power Amplifier System With Frecuency Selective Damping Factor Controls" (los controles de presencia y resonancia) en amplificador de potencia tanto en estado sólido como con válvulas. Y si a alguien le interesa le puedo enviar el pdf, pero que me avise por PM.

Es más, yo de hecho lo que sabía era que para que tuvieran un mejor efecto audible los controles de presencia y resonancia debían de estar en la etapa de potencia y NO en el Pre, pero tal vez eso solo sea un mito de las compañías de amplificación de guitara, para hacernos comprar ciertos productos   

Saludos!

*Edit*: 
Escaflowne: olvide mencionar lo de las bocinas celestion, de hecho esas bocinas son reconocidas por ofrecer un tono increiblemnte bueno para la guitarra (especialmente la distorsionada), pero muchas otras bocinas 12" también funcionan muy bien, como los parlantes Sheffield que entregan un sonido buenísimo, o los Jensen (muy usados en los amplificador Fender) o Eminence (por cierto muy buenos pero muy caros, yo te recomiendo un Sheffield). Una cuestion mas o menos importante es que de preferencia deben ser especiales para amplificar guitarra y no cualquier parlante que te compres por ahí y que generalmente irán a una impedancia de 4, 8, o 16 ohms. Bueno eso es todo. Yo me retiro a dormir porque aquí ya es medianoche. Hasta Pronto!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2009)

De nada.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 23, 2009)

nadie armo este pre?


----------



## eskor_fdr (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola, la verdad me da pena no poder colaborar con nada, siempre pero siempre leo post, encuentro todo aca. Pero lamentablemente no puedo aportar nada.

Bueno saliendo de eso, la verdad ojala algun dia me puedo diseñar mi propio pre o amplificador, asi como fogonazo. TREMENDO LABURO.

Como bien dijiste, no lo llevaste a la practica, tengo muchas ganas de llevarlo, pero siempre esta el miedo. Habra que hacerle algun cambio antes de llevarlo a la practica ? Algo para tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar los componentes ?

( anteriormente arme el pre de suvideorockola y funciona de diez, pero me llama la atensión este)

desde ya muchas gracias por todo !


----------



## chacarock (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola, perdon por revivir el post, qurias saber si alguien armo el pre y que nos cuente

un abrazo


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Fogonazo, me podrías pasar el archivo del diagrama para ver si puedo hacer un PCB? me interesa mucho este preamplificador aunque *no* estés interesado en tocar la guitarra 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Fogonazo, me podrías pasar el archivo del diagrama para ver si puedo hacer un PCB?


  
El esquema está en el primer post...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Sí, ya sé, pero lo pido el archivo que él ofreció, no el del pdf.


> Antes que pregunten: NO tengo el diseño del impreso, pero puedo facilitar el archivo Multisim si alguien quiere confeccionarlo.



Saludos

PD: Se me complica poner los TL072 en el PCB Wizard si no tengo hecho el esquema. Por eso le pido el archivo ese a ver si puedo hacerlo andar..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Pero el archivo es de Multisim, no de Livewire...así que no te va a servir para el PCBWizard...digo, no?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Bueno, gracias igual. Ya "creo" que solucioné el problema del tl072. Saludos Eza.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Fogonazo, me podrías pasar el archivo del diagrama para ver si puedo hacer un PCB? me interesa mucho este preamplificador aunque *no* estés interesado en tocar la guitarra
> 
> Muchas gracias!


  No había visto tu comentario  

El archivo NO tengo problema en publicarlo, pero como te comento ezavalla no creo que te sirva para el PCBWizard, son formatos muy diferentes.

*Edit:*
He aquí la simulación, mirando un poco y a lo lejos, tal vez posea demasiada ganancia y sea conveniente NO colocar la segunda etapa FET.
Para saberlo: *! Hay que armarlo ¡*

Ver el archivo adjunto 15428


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Fogo, es muy triste lo que te voy a pedir, si la respuesta es negativa, tratá de ser compasivo con esta pobre alma de aficionado que se cansó de renegar con el PCB Wizard.

Pasé el diagrama a LiveWire para después hacerlo PCB con el Wizard, pero me quedó una torta de 12x12, gigante (2.5 veces más grande que el ampli con el que lo quiero usar.)

Había alguna forma de recortarlo? dejar sólo lo escencial (sin control de tonos quizá) que sea solo los Fet´s y el tl + componentes pasivos? 

Porque no creo que me salga la serigrafía tan grande en una placa, aparte acá venden sólo de 10x10 y no me entra 

Acá te paso las imágenes y archivos (por si podés hacer algo aunque sea mínimo jeje):

Saludos, y si está muy fuera de lugar mi consulta, a moderación nomás!
Gracias de antemano.

PD. Y aclarame cuál es la entrada de audio y cuál es la salida. (el de la derecha o el de la izquierda)
saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> ....Pasé el diagrama a LiveWire para después hacerlo PCB con el Wizard, pero me quedó una torta de 12x12, gigante (2.5 veces más grande que el ampli con el que lo quiero usar.).....



120 * 120 no es tan grande.

Estiralo, dale un disposición alargada.
No te olvides que son 5 potenciómetros hacia el frente.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, buenísimo. No sabía que se podían cambiar las opciones del PCB wizard para la conversión. Ahora estoy jugando con eso. Gracias por tomarte el trabajo. Igual los potenciometros tengo una duda. Son los 5 de 50K lineales? y cuál es la entrada de audio y cuál la salida?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

Ganancia, Graves, Medios,  Agudos y Volumen= *100 KΩ*


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Sigo probando ahora con placas alargadas, pero igual a los potenciómetros me los toma como resistencias variables tipo preset, y encima me las ubica al medio, todas desparramadas, así que de ahí le voy a conectar 3 cables de 10cm a cada potenciómetro y a estos los ubico en el chasis.
Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Sigo probando ahora con placas alargadas, pero igual a los potenciómetros me los toma como resistencias variables tipo preset, y encima me las ubica al medio, todas desparramadas, así que de ahí le voy a conectar 3 cables de 10cm a cada potenciómetro y a estos los ubico en el chasis.
> Saludos y muchas gracias!



Hay un post sobre Foot Print´s para PCBWizard en el que hay potenciómetros mas "Realistas", se parecen a un potenciómetro real.
Busca allí para mejorar el diseño del impreso.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2011)

Pero Agucasta, hay un punto importantísimo que te estás salteando: El autoroute NO SIRVE más que para unas pocas cosas y si querés algo bien hecho, no zafás de hacerlo a mano.

A practicar nomás 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 12, 2011)

Gracias. Me parecía que no era tan mágico el programa. Con diagramas más sencillos de 15 o 20 piezas funciona bien, pero con este preamplificador la verdad que me volé el cerebro y no me rutea nada sólo.. Así que voy a seguir probando (y mientras tanto seguir usando el previo Peavey de Oscar Monsalvo)

Saludos, y gracias!


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 23, 2011)

Saludos a todos disculpen por la ignorancia pero el efecto de distorsion es algo asi como una saturacion, es decir convertir volver la onda senoidal en cuadrada por efecto de la sobreamplificacion(no se si esta bien dicho).

Saludos
LM


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos a todos disculpen por la ignorancia pero el efecto de distorsion es algo asi como una saturacion, es decir convertir volver la onda senoidal en cuadrada por efecto de la sobreamplificacion(no se si esta bien dicho).....



Casi bien.
La señal original NO es sinusoidal, mas bien es un "Mamarracho" propio del instrumento y lo que se hace es "Recortar" la señal mediante diodos (U otros medios).
Al convertirse la señal original en otra con una parte aplanada, se generan 2 cosas, primero la distorsión y segundo armónicos superiores, esto ya no solo en el previo, sino a lo largo de *todo* el sistema de reproducción, al procesar la señal "Achatada"


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 24, 2011)

Excelente respuesta.

Yo no es que sepa mucho de esto de guitarras y de electroacustica pero me vino la pregunta, porque hace varios años hice una guitarra electrica, hice yo mismo hasta los captores. pero me toco inventar de rapidez, un pre. En esa epoca no sabia mucho de electronica asi que utilicé un amplificador opeacional, en una configuracion parecida a la que se utiliza para los microfonos dinámicos, pero se escuchaba muy bajito( el nivel ), asi que modifique la resistencia de realimentacion, la hice mucho mas grande y... guau un magnifico pre (sin mas referencias).
en ese momento supuse que el exceso de amplificacion distorsionaba la señal, pero no tenia manera de comprobarlo.

Aun asi el sonido era excelente, sonaba como una guitarra de rock pesado. cuando vi el tema me acorde, ya que en estoa dias estaba coectando una guitarra a una consola spain de 8 canales que tengo, pero no pude hacer que la guitarra sonara tan bien. toco conectarla a un amplificador viejito que el musico tenia para su ella.

Gracias por la explicacion


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 3, 2011)

La onda de la guitarra es así como en la imagen





Es una guitarra eléctrica con pastilla HB, sin efecto alguno grabada en la PC, probablemente pueda presentar deformación por la impedancia pero es para darte una idea.
Si conectas la guitarra directamente a una consola la distorsión no es la misma por que en el caso de un distorsionador se basa en el recorte (usando diodos o LEDs en antiparalelo) y la saturación del operacional es muy diferente y suena terrible.

Fogonazo si de casualidad todavía tienes el diseño del multisim lo paso al PCB ya tengo practica acomodando componentes en el menor espacio posible y con el menor numero de jumpers


----------



## Libardo M (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, como dije anteriormente, en esa epoca no contaba con mucha informacion acerca del tema, pero con el efecto de la saturacion del operacional obtuve un sonido muy similar al de la guitarra electrica.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 9, 2011)

Fogonazo, estaba probando un diseño basado en el tuyo (tengo transistores 2N5457), pero las bocinas de rango bajo-medio no tienen la respuesta tan elevada de agudos, con el tweeter conectado se nota bastante esa diferencia, recomendaría descender el valor de control de altos a cerca de 4KHz o 4,5KHz ya que en los amplificadores de guitarra es normal usar solo una bocina de rango extendido y las más altas que he visto son de 7KHz estando mayormente en el rango de 4,5KHz a 5KHz normalmente en amplificadores comerciales económicos, o agregar el control de "presencia" (la ganancia del rango medio superior) digamos a partir de 3,5KHz para que se pueda ajustar más eficientemente ya que además las bocinas tienen mayor respuesta en medios por lo que descender ese control reduce dramáticamente el volumen.

¿Como se calculan los valores en ese tipo de equalizador?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 9, 2011)

Nuyel dijo:


> ...pero *las bocinas de rango bajo-medio no tienen la respuesta tan elevada de agudos*...


Caramba, ¿por qué será?.


Nuyel dijo:


> ...en los amplificadores de guitarra es normal usar solo una bocina de rango extendido y las más altas que he visto son de 7KHz estando mayormente en el rango de 4,5KHz a 5KHz normalmente en amplificadores comerciales económicos...


Pero lo que estás planteando es que se modifique un buen diseño para adaptarlo a un parlante mediocre. ¿Y si mejor se hiciera al revés y ponemos un buen parlante?


Nuyel dijo:


> ...además las bocinas tienen mayor respuesta en medios por lo que descender ese control reduce dramáticamente el volumen.


Revisá las curvas de Fletcher Munson. Los parlantes (en general) no responden mejor en esas frecuencias, son tus oídos los que lo hacen .

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 9, 2011)

Cacho no es que critique el circuito, ciertamente es un parlante mediocre, aunque bien un Celestion Vintage 30 por poner un clásico tiene rango de 70-5000Hz, pero en lugar de resaltar esos puntos mejor me hubieses dicho algo útil como los cálculos de las frecuencias ¬¬, por mí no hay problema con colocarle un tweeter para los agudos (que igual está contemplado por que le pienso introducir un mezclador para entrada Aux y poder usarlo no solo con la guitarra sino también con propósito general) o buscar un mejor parlante pero eso lo dejo para después por que igual solo es para algo pequeño  de 15W (y para algo pequeño, parlantes de calidad son difíciles), pero en el rango de ajuste que tiene esta cosa creo que puede mejorarse un poco más para dar más variedad sonora modificando ligeramente el equalizador, de todas formas estoy modificando prácticamente todo el circuito y no es por que el original esté mal, simplemente por que no está como quisiera pero eso ya es por gusto personal.

Si tanto te molesta las correcciones pues dejenlo así y solo agreguemos el control de presencia que normalmente opera en el rango medio superior digamos como a partir de 3,5KHz, agregar un control más no creo que moleste a nadie, solo que no se como hacer los cálculos para ese tipo de equalizador.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2011)

Nuyel dijo:


> Si tanto te molesta las correcciones pues dejenlo así y solo agreguemos el control de presencia que normalmente opera en el rango medio superior digamos como a partir de 3,5KHz, agregar un control más no creo que moleste a nadie...


No me molesta nada de eso. Si querés agregarlo, adelante y después publicalo así el resto también puede disfrutar de ese control.


Nuyel dijo:


> ...solo que no se como hacer los cálculos para ese tipo de equalizador.


Es un Baxandall, hay info sobre esos en muchos lugares de la red.
http://www.huarpe.com/electronica/ao2/controltonos1.html
http://sound.westhost.com/dwopa2.htm
Y otros más, sólo es cuestión de usar Google.

Tenés otro ejemplo en el pre que publicó Tupolev para guitarra y ese sí tiene control de presencia, podés sacar ideas de ahí.

Saludos


----------



## chinoelvago (Oct 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aqui



hola fogonazo diculpa pero el archivo no lo puedo ver lo podes pasar a otro formato gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2011)

chinoelvago dijo:


> hola fogonazo diculpa pero el archivo no lo puedo ver lo podes pasar a otro formato gracias



El esquema es este archivo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 15323

Esto otro es una simulación del funcionamiento que se abre con Multisim
Ver el archivo adjunto 15428


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2012)

! Encontrábase Fogonazo deambulando por la Internete cuando Ohhh sorpresa encontró este previo en una página de accesorios para guitarra (DIY) ¡

Según dicen en esa página el previo suena muy bien, de lo cual *NO* me hago responsable, así que si alguien gusta de armarlo ya hay una opinión de que funciona y bien.

En la página agregaron un divisor resistivo a-lineal (Pasa-altos) entre las 2 primeras etapas FET 470KΩ en paralelo con 680pF y de allí al potenciómetro de ganancia lo que daría un un realce de agudos.

En lo demás no encontré mayores diferencias.

No recibí reconocimiento alguno. 
No pagaron los pertinentes derechos de autor a la *Fogonazo INC*..    
Ni las gracias me dieron.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 4, 2012)

Tienes tu cuenta en rojo, si tan solo ganaras un centavo por cada gracias, tendrias  para regalar. 
 Nadie sabe para quien trabaja, o más vale pajaro en mano, que cientos volando.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 5, 2012)

Fogonazo, tomé solo el ecualizador de esta cosa he intente hacer uno nuevo, lo hice con todo y potencia con TDA2030 y fuente con trafo de 12+12V@2A en una placa de de 20x10
Lado pistas
Lado componentes
No es de mucha potencia pero me gusta como suena, hay unas cosas que estoy cambiando C1 a C8 por 4.7mF, R4 y R9 por jumper R34 1kΩ, no tiene ningún ruido a máxima ganancia e incluye un control de presencia simple (R26) como a 3400Hz que le agrega un realce de agudos enormes, por ahora lo tengo con un JRC4560 debo corregir unos detalles antes de publicarlo y quería ver que opinas del diseño, en especial por la polarización de Q3, no supe como hacer los cálculos de los transistores así que solo cambié de resistencias hasta que el valor fuera cercano a V/2, solo tiene un corte con C17 me parece como a 75Hz (supongo que la impedancia de la guitarra lo descenderá más) y de ahí usé capacitores de 1µF por no usar cerámicos.


----------



## angel36 (Abr 25, 2012)

Estuve realizando el pcb del previo....

lo dejo por si quieren revisarlo creo que esta bien....


@cacho...

 unos mensajes atrás.... decías que era mas fácil hacer un buen diseño del pre y colocarle un buen parlante....

Claro esta que justamente yo no voy a re diseñar nada...ya que no poseo los conocimientos

Pero....considerando que un parlante "eminence"  hoy sale mas de 500$ARG...

no estaría mal "retocar" el diseño del previo para que funcione de una manera "aceptable" con un parlante "común"..

Claro esta..que no es el ideal, pero que sirva al menos para ensayar....o para un primer ampli de guitarra... 
Sin mayores pretensiones ni prestaciones.



Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola fogonazo , cual es la parte distorsionadora que estabas hablando ? , me interesa


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2012)

Estoy diseñando otro previo  , que *SI* voy a construir  y me apareció una duda que algún músico con vocación electrónica podrá responder, también puede responder un electrónico con vocación de músico:

¿ Por que no se emplean controles de tonos paramétricos ?

De varios cientos de previos que he visto solo algunos (Muy pocos) los emplean.


----------



## chacarock (Ago 27, 2012)

hola FOGO, 
quizas sea de por cuestion de imagen, es decir, los preamp de fender manejan algunas frecuencias y los de marshall otras, esto es quizas algo que caracteriza el sonido de cada uno, he notado en los emuladore analogicos por ejemplo que para pasar de un Marshall a un fender o vox, cambian la parte del filtro de medios del ecualizador ademas del control de ganancia, si no entiendo mal, en un parametrico tendriamos todas las opciones de ecualizacion por lo cual podria simular cualquiera de estos amplis, a los para metricos los vi en pedales o preamps dentro del instrumento, y en los de alta gama, estaria bueno que diseñes un pre con parametricos como para salir del comun.

espero esto te ayude, saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ago 27, 2012)

y con la etapa de distorsion, un buen pre tiene el sonido limpio hasta la mitad de la ganancia , de ahi en adelante distorsiona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2012)

chacarock dijo:


> hola FOGO,
> quizas sea de por cuestion de imagen, es decir, los preamp de fender manejan algunas frecuencias y los de marshall otras, esto es quizas algo que caracteriza el sonido de cada uno, he notado en los emuladore analogicos por ejemplo que para pasar de un Marshall a un fender o vox, cambian la parte del filtro de medios del ecualizador ademas del control de ganancia, si no entiendo mal, en un parametrico tendriamos todas las opciones de ecualizacion por lo cual podria simular cualquiera de estos amplis, a los para metricos los vi en pedales o preamps dentro del instrumento, y en los de alta gama, estaria bueno que diseñes un pre con parametricos como para salir del comun.
> 
> espero esto te ayude, saludos



El previo con paramétricos (3) ya lo tengo diseñado en un 80%.
Los paramétricos están dentro de ese 80 y por lo que pude simular, se pueden ajustar al tipo de control Marshal, Fender, o a gusto personal, casi cualquiera sea.

Lo que no comprendo es por que no hay un uso mas generalizado de estos, siendo tan versátiles. 

Lo que me falta diseñar es una etapa de entrada que cumpla con el requisito de que "Me guste" 



carlosjofernandez dijo:


> y con la etapa de distorsion, un buen pre tiene el sonido limpio hasta la mitad de la ganancia , de ahi en adelante distorsiona.



¿ De que cosa estás hablando (Escribiendo) ?


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ago 28, 2012)

yo arme este pre : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




es muy bueno , se parece a la etapa inicial de tu anterior pre , su control de volumen(ganancia)
 funciona como cualquier volumen hasta la mitad , a partir de ahi empieza a distorsionar , o sea , a sobrecarcar(overdrive) los fet y estos dan un sonido como a valvula que distorsiona, éste efecto es muy buscado por guitarristas(me incluyo)
 AH, mi mensaje anterior que empezaba con "y...." quiere decir, todo lo que dijo chakarok y....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> yo arme este pre : http://www.redcircuits.com/FenderControl.GIF.......



 Sigo sin entender. 

El previo: Lo tengo.
La ecualización: La tengo.
Distorsión: Todavía no me interesa.

No pretendo cambiarlos, solo quiero saber _*¿ Por que no se usan en forma masiva los controles de tono parametricos ?*_

Y en ese esquema lo que cambia son la proporción de agudos según la posición del potenciómetro, a bajo volumen tiene en proporción mas agudos que a alto volumen.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Ago 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sigo sin entender.
> 
> El previo: Lo tengo.
> La ecualización: La tengo.
> ...



Como musico, me imagino que es por que son un pelin mas complicados de setear, y en mi experiencia personal, entre todos mis conocidos (me muevo en un medio de musicos), mas del 90% no tiene mucha idea de como ecualizar, vamos que quieren llegar enchufarse y tocar


----------



## crimson (Ago 28, 2012)

Coincido con Zed, conozco un bajista famoso en los 80's que tiene un bajo Allembic yanqui y tiene control paramétrico en los medios y no tenía la menor idea de cómo usarlo. Le hice un dibujito para explicarle qué hacía el control de frecuencia y el control de intensidad, pero creo que mucho no lo agarró... saben mucho de escalas, pero de física del sonido bastante poco.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2012)

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Como musico, me imagino que es por que son un pelin mas complicados de setear, y en mi experiencia personal, entre todos mis conocidos (me muevo en un medio de musicos), mas del 90% no tiene mucha idea de como ecualizar, vamos que quieren llegar enchufarse y tocar



Este fue mi comentario al respecto hace 30 meses 




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ......*Atención: *
> Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"NO existe dispositivo de control de audio más versátil que el control paramétrico, pero tampoco existe un dispositivo capás de arruinar el sonido como un control de tono paramétrico mal ajustado."_



Ciertamente, es un punto que no había considerado, ajustar un paramétrico puede ser un trabajo "Pesado y tedioso"


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Ago 29, 2012)

fogonazo, a mi me gustaria tener un pre como el que hiciste vos y con una etapa de distorsion, el control de tonos no es tan critico, el pre que arme tiene control de tonos tipo fender pero tiene la posibilidad de cambiarlos a marshall , yo los hice tipo marshall, me parecio mas plana la respuesta.
de aqui saque el circuito del pre; http://www.redcircuits.com/Page120.htm
y aqui hay info sobre los controles de tono ; http://www.gmarts.org/index.php?go=212


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 31, 2012)

Bueno yo había hecho este diseño hace tiempo, pero es experimental y no se si los valores sean adecuados, solo puedo decir que si fue probado y me gusto su sonido pero como no tengo la posibilidad de una buena potencia nunca fue armado, a ver si lo revisan un poco, tiene el distorsionador y además tiene un control para subirle la ganancia al JFET y hacer el overdrive, como la conmutación es electrónica se puede usar un footswitch con interruptores NA (la activación de ambos es independiente y teniendo los dos encendido era extrema pero sin tanto ruido a pesar de los metros de cable en el protoboard ) y tiene la entrada del auxiliar, tenia pensado en también poner simulador de altavoz para auriculares y una salida de nivel de linea para grabación directa, en fin aun le falta mucho para usarse y no he tenido tiempo para revisarlo.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 27, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Encontrábase Fogonazo deambulando por la Internete cuando Ohhh sorpresa encontró este previo en una página de accesorios para guitarra (DIY) ¡
> 
> Según dicen en esa página el previo suena muy bien, de lo cual *NO* me hago responsable, así que si alguien gusta de armarlo ya hay una opinión de que funciona y bien.
> 
> ...



Vengo leyendo muy atrasado, es que hay mucho material. Puedo preguntar cual es el esquema que escontraste para ver ese divisor resistivo que agregaron, y por supuesto que se agradece mucho y se reconoce mucho de todo tu aporte a este sitio,  Muchas gracias...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Estoy diseñando otro previo  , que *SI* voy a construir  y me apareció una duda que algún músico con vocación electrónica podrá responder, también puede responder un electrónico con vocación de músico:
> 
> ¿ Por que no se emplean controles de tonos paramétricos ?
> 
> De varios cientos de previos que he visto solo algunos (Muy pocos) los emplean.



Esta frace "Estoy diseñando otro previo" se plasmo en algun post del sitio, he buscado y no ubico o no se como hacerlo este otro diseño que estabas haciendo, donde lo encuentro, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2014)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> . . .  Puedo preguntar cual es el esquema que escontraste para ver ese divisor resistivo que agregaron, . . .


Puedes preguntar, pero  te puedo responder porque no la recuerdo , era una página de Rusia 


> Esta frace "Estoy diseñando otro previo" se plasmo en algun post del sitio, he buscado y no ubico o no se como hacerlo este otro diseño que estabas haciendo, donde lo encuentro, gracias.


El otro diseño:
 lo termine 
 lo armé


----------



## Marce (Ago 27, 2014)

Yo empeze a diseñar el pcb hace unos dias, solo me falta el valor de r24 o r25,  salvo que los dos sean de 1M 
 Me falta revisarlo unas 15 veces para descartar fallas y despues empiezo a armarlo, si funciona posteo el pcb lado cobre


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2014)

Marce dijo:


> Yo empeze a diseñar el pcb hace unos dias, solo me falta el valor de r24 o r25,  salvo que *los dos sean de 1M*
> Me falta revisarlo unas 15 veces para descartar fallas y despues empiezo a armarlo, si funciona posteo el pcb lado cobre



*Opción 2*, ambos son de 1MΩ


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El otro diseño:
> lo termine
> lo armé



............ te lo puedo creer!!!!... bueno si yo te paso alguna duda del pre que si terminaste el diseño, sobre algun ruido y que no se puedo regular bien los controles o mas bien que tienen un corto rango en los agudos y medios posible por errores mios, me podras orientar?. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2014)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ............ te lo puedo creer!!!!... bueno si yo te paso alguna duda del pre que si terminaste el diseño, sobre algun ruido y que no se puedo regular bien los controles o mas bien que tienen un corto rango en los agudos y medios posible por errores mios, _*me podras orientar?*_. Gracias



*Puedo intentarlo *


----------



## kit (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola todos, yo intente armar el previo, pero desgraciadamente no lo pude hacer funcionar, no se si se haya quemado alguno de los transistores o el operacional, pero no obtengo ningun sonido, revise la placa y descubri que me equivoque en la orientacion del OP, en las patas 5 a 8, lo cambie junto con todos los transistores, pensando que se habian quemado, pero de todas formas no funciono, no se si alguien tenga alguna referencia de cual pueda ser la falla, bueno saludos a todos.

P.D no consegui los transistores bc5 que trae el circuito, pero use 2n3819 que segun son compatibles, por supuesto respetando los pins correspondientes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2014)

kit dijo:


> Hola todos, yo intente armar el previo, pero desgraciadamente no lo pude hacer funcionar, no se si se haya quemado alguno de los transistores o el operacional, pero no obtengo ningun sonido, revise la placa y descubri que me equivoque en la orientacion del OP, en las patas 5 a 8, lo cambie junto con todos los transistores, pensando que se habian quemado, pero de todas formas no funciono, no se si alguien tenga alguna referencia de cual pueda ser la falla, bueno saludos a todos.
> 
> P.D no consegui los transistores *bc5* que trae el circuito, pero use 2n3819 que segun son compatibles, por supuesto respetando los pins correspondientes.



¿ Cuales transistores BC5 ?

El reemplazo que realizaste parece correcto.

Ve probando por partes, de atrás hacia adelante.

Primero comprueba que Q3 funcione inyectando señal sobre el potenciómetro de volumen
Si este funciona comprueba el control de tonos inyectando señal en R10


----------



## kit (Dic 20, 2014)

Hola fogonazo, gracias por la respuesta, perdon me equivoque, era bc264, y pues voy a probar lo que me dices, te comento que anteriormente probando el control de volumen parecia funcionar puesto que al subir a un 50% se escuchaba un zumbido y si lo bajaba este desaparecia, quiero creer que es algo bueno, pero voy a seguir las recomendaciones que dices a ver si logro solucionarlo, gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola a todos , mui interesante la topologia enpleada en los FETs (cascode) y creo que anda barbaro de 10 , desde que resphetada las correctas conecciones y reenplazoz .
Quanto a lo FET "BC264A" ese yo desafortunadamente  no conosco , solamente conosco lo JFET "BF245A" .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marius03 (Abr 11, 2016)

Que raro que murio este tema tan interesante! Se llego a aguna conclusión? O sigue estando en fase experimental? Mu hay mucho material de este tipo en la red al menos no en español.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2016)

marius03 dijo:


> Que raro que murio este tema tan interesante! Se llego a aguna conclusión? O sigue estando en fase experimental? Mu hay mucho material de este tipo en la red al menos no en español.



De alguna extraña forma este esquema apareció en un foro de Rusia y allí comentaron que lo realizaron y anduvo muy bien, pero con la salvedad de que solo colocaron una etapa de FET´s.


----------



## marius03 (Abr 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De alguna extraña forma este esquema apareció en un foro de Rusia y allí comentaron que lo realizaron y anduvo muy bien, pero con la salvedad de que solo colocaron una etapa de FET´s.



Jeje la magia de internet, bueno me pondre a experimentar, hice un pre con operacionales y no me terminan de convecer. Gracias saludos.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola buenas noches quiero hacer una consulta, hice este pre en kicad y tuve que ponerle transistores bf245, debido a que no conseguí los que lleva, dejo una imagen del pcb, quisiera pedir ayuda ya que solo hay un ruido al conectarlo al ampli, lo alimente con una fuente switching de 12 v, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2018)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> Hola buenas noches quiero hacer una consulta, hice este pre en kicad y tuve que ponerle transistores bf245, debido a que no conseguí los que lleva, dejo una imagen del pcb, quisiera pedir ayuda ya que solo hay un ruido al conectarlo al ampli, lo alimente con una fuente switching de 12 v, desde ya muchas gracias



¿ Que tipo de ruido ?
¿ Permanente ?
¿ Solo uno ?
¿ Agudo ?
¿ Grave ?


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 6, 2018)

un ruido permanente agudo como que oscila, ahora si cuando lo desenchufo y medí continuidad en la entrada de voltaje salio el audio como que la señal pasa por el pre pero no puedo ecualizar ni nada, eso me sorprendió, la señal provenía de un celular pasando música


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2018)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> un ruido permanente agudo como que oscila, ahora si cuando lo desenchufo y medí continuidad en la entrada de voltaje salio el audio como que la señal pasa por el pre pero no puedo ecualizar ni nada, eso me sorprendió, la señal provenía de un celular pasando música



Podría ser falta o filtrado incorrecto de la fuente de alimentación.


La entrada es muy sensible, un celular seguramente la sature


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 6, 2018)

Lo probé con la guitarra tambien la fuente, probe dos fuentes de 12 distintas y una de 16 v con transformador, en ese caso el ruido fue grave pero lo desconecte enseguida para no se dañe, que otra prueba puedo hacer, no tengo osciloscopio, quería hacer un ampli para mi sobrino
pd: no conseguí los capacitores de 560 nano, use unos de 680 nano



Subo una imagen de la placa terminada, ojala pueda hacer que ande me esforcé mucho por terminarlo y se que debe sonar muy bien, por lo que leí en este tema


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2018)

La señal de los captores de las guitarras suelen tener un nivel muy elevado si no se lo adecua con la entrada produce problemas por saturación.
Para conectar un previo con otra etapa como un amplificador hay que conocer el nivel de salia de nuestro previo o lo que sea y la sensibilidad de la etapa siguiente asi como las impedancias de entrada y salia.
No es solo enchufar cables....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2018)

El previo requiere una fuente de unos 12 a 18 Vcc bien filtrados, preferentemente regulados-estabilizados.
Un transformador con salida 12Vca rectificado en onda completa, un filtrado con uno o dos electrolíticos, un regulador LM7812 y un electrolítico a la salida serán suficientes.
Una vez resuelta la fuente prueba.
Si persisten los ruidos habrá que ir analizando etapas desde atrás hacia adelante, es decir comenzar por la salida del previo e ir avanzando.
Por ejemplo, puedes retirar el operacional y comprobar el ruido.

Si *NO* hay ruido aplicas señal (Celular) al capacitor C13


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La señal de los captores de las guitarras suelen tener un nivel muy elevado si no se lo adecua con la entrada produce problemas por saturación.
> Para conectar un previo con otra etapa como un amplificador hay que conocer el nivel de salia de nuestro previo o lo que sea y la sensibilidad de la etapa siguiente asi como las impedancias de entrada y salia.
> No es solo enchufar cables....



Perdón por ser un enchufa cables, pero tome un diseño de una persona que sabe e hizo un previo para guitarra y enchufe una guitarra y la salida del previo a un ampli tda 2003





Fogonazo dijo:


> El previo requiere una fuente de unos 12 a 18 Vcc bien filtrados, preferentemente regulados-estabilizados.
> Un transformador con salida 12Vca rectificado en onda completa, un filtrado con uno o dos electrolíticos, un regulador LM7812 y un electrolítico a la salida serán suficientes.
> Una vez resuelta la fuente prueba.
> Si persisten los ruidos habrá que ir analizando etapas desde atrás hacia adelante, es decir comenzar por la salida del previo e ir avanzando.
> ...



Entiendo voy a ir probando eso, lo que te quería aclarar es que no mete ruido en el audio, no hay audio cuando esta alimentado solo ese ruido a mosquito metalico, y cuando pongo el tester en la entrada de voltaje para medir continuidad ahí sale un audio limpio y el tester marca 1086, gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

¿ No estará el PCB en espejo  ?  Por favor el link de ese pcb  y diagrama !

Los transistores de señal suelen venir con distinto órden de patas al que figura en el datasheet , hay que medirlos y verificar eso.

Probá alimentarlo primero con una sola batería de 9 V , luego dos en serie a ver cómo responde.

Si o si , soldale un cable uniendo todas las carcasas de los potenciómetros y  el alambre a masa.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No estará el PCB en espejo  ?  Por favor el link de ese pcb  y diagrama !
> 
> Los transistores de señal suelen venir con distinto órden de patas al que figura en el datasheet , hay que medirlos y verificar eso.
> 
> ...



Hola dosmetros, el pcb publique una imagen en la primer pregunta y el diagrama es el de fogonazo, creo que no esta en espejo lo que si quedo mal son los potenciometros que aumentan de derecha a izquierda pero es porque el programa cuando pasas del esquema a que relacione con los potenciometros me los puso así, luego es unir los pads, si estaria todo en espejo hubiera salido humo por todos lados o no? y en cuanto a los transistores no los medi porque quise hacerlo como con los transistores comunes y no pude.
Sabes que puede ser que al poner el tester en la alimentación salga audio???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

En ese dibujo el pcb no se ve claramente 

Soldá los potenciómetros del otro lado y problema resuelto.

No se lo del tester , no es coherente , salvo que haya alguna soldadura fria dónde medís . . . 

- Medí entre R11 y R12 (positivo) y masa (negativo) a ver si tenés Vcc/2.

Puesto en Ecualizador :

- Levanta una pata de R10 y fijate si deja de oscilar. No vas a tener audio.

- Luego levantá una pata de R14 , R15 y R16 y volvé a verificar si oscila. No vas a tener audio.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

Hola dosmetros, ahi subí el pcb en pdf para mayor calidad, voy a realizar las pruebas que me recomendaste, y si puedo grabo un vídeo de los sonidos que te explique, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Ahora si se ve.

Foto del reverso de la plaqueta !


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora si se ve.
> 
> Foto del reverso de la plaqueta !



Adjunto fotos del reverso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2018)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> Adjunto fotos del reverso


Tenés cortada la luz por tu casa???? No se vé un pomo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Para mi el impreso está al revés , a espejo , por favor medí DESDE ARRIBA con el integrado a la vista que la alimentación sea correcta : pata 8 positivo y pata 4 negativo.


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenés cortada la luz por tu casa???? No se vé un pomo



Ahora espero se vea, es el celu mala camara





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para mi el impreso está al revés , a espejo , por favor medí DESDE ARRIBA con el integrado a la vista que la alimentación sea correcta : pata 8 positivo y pata 4 negativo.
> 
> 
> https://www.musikding.de/media/image/product/120/md/tl072_1.jpg



Pata 8 12v
Pata 4 tierra
pata 3 y 6 la mitad de voltaje


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

Dejo este video donde se ve como sale señal cuando el multimetro esta en tierra y en la pata del 680 nanofaradio (va 560 nano) que conecta con Q1



Perdón no lo subí en el otro comentario porque era muy grande



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V6wJnky4ApA19B-g3cPDtrCaz_jLgOuL/view?usp=sharing


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Cosa rara  , eso pasa cuando medís voltaje entre que y que ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2018)

Ver el archivo adjunto 162915​Ampliando la imagen parece que hay varios puentes de estaño. 

¿ Que pasó con esta comprobación ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si persisten los ruidos habrá que ir analizando etapas desde atrás hacia adelante, es decir comenzar por la salida del previo e ir avanzando.
> Por ejemplo, puedes retirar el operacional y comprobar el ruido.
> 
> Si *NO* hay ruido aplicas señal (Celular) al capacitor C13


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cosa rara  , eso pasa cuando medís voltaje entre que y que ?



Mido con el multimetro en continuidad entre tierra y la pata del 680 nano, sin alimentación, el que esta alimentado ahi es el ampli con 12 v

Ampliando la imagen parece que hay varios puentes de estaño. 

¿ Que pasó con esta comprobación ?[/QUOTE]

medí muchas veces para que no haya cortos entre pistas y mire todo con lupa y tester
Saque el integrado y hace el mismo ruido no sale audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2018)

Ahhh , yo entendía que medias Voltaje , claro en continuidad el tester entrega unos quizás 4 o 6 V


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhh , yo entendía que medias Voltaje , claro en continuidad el tester entrega unos quizás 4 o 6 V



No voltaje no, ahora sabes porque puede pasar la señal? porque si mido en la entrada de voltaje no sale audio y si le doy voltaje hasta con una pila de 9v tampoco, lo que si la señal que pasa no se puede ecualizar solo bajar el volumen con el pote.
Para mi que estan mal los transistores la posición digo, no se como comprobarlo



Estará bien esta configuración de los transistores?


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 11, 2018)

Hola a todos gracias por la ayuda era nomas los pines de los transistores que me vendieron como compatibles de los bc264, ahora arrancó, lo que si tiene mucha ganancia no puedo subir mucho volumen o ganancia.

Ahora otra consulta, es este foro hay que ser un experto para hacer una consulta o puede un aprendiz hacer preguntas que aunque sean cosas obvias para ustedes, no lo sean para gente que comienza???? 

Yo hace un año empece a meterme en el mundo de la electrónica y me anime a preguntar por que vi preguntas simples, quizá me equivoque de lugar, agradezco a los que se toman el tiempo en contestar y sugerir correcciones, lo que no me gusta es que te traten como si fueras idiota, quizá esta muy avanzado el foro debido a los años que existe y no admite aprendices


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2018)

Me parece de mal gusto y hasta una seña de desagradecimiento tu comentario , cuando *mucha gente* se tomó el trabajo de leerte y contestarte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2018)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por la ayuda era nomas los pines de los transistores que me vendieron como compatibles de los bc264, ahora arrancó, lo que si tiene mucha ganancia no puedo subir mucho volumen o ganancia.
> 
> Ahora otra consulta, es este foro hay que ser un experto para hacer una consulta o puede un aprendiz hacer preguntas que aunque sean cosas obvias para ustedes, no lo sean para gente que comienza????
> 
> Yo hace un año empece a meterme en el mundo de la electrónica y me anime a preguntar por que vi preguntas simples, quizá me equivoque de lugar, agradezco a los que se toman el tiempo en contestar y sugerir correcciones, lo que no me gusta es que te traten como si fueras idiota, quizá esta muy avanzado el foro debido a los años que existe y no admite aprendices


     

No comprendo a título de que viene este desagradable comentario.

Lo de la ganancia, para algunos casos excesiva, ya fue comentado.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/448928/ _

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1094863/


----------



## rogrunge22 (Ene 12, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo a título de que viene este desagradable comentario.
> 
> Lo de la ganancia, para algunos casos excesiva, ya fue comentado.
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/448928/ _
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1094863/



No es por vos fogonazo, creo que hay algunos que entran a ver las preguntas para relajar como el que dice "no es enchufar cables nomas" y yo se que no es enchufar cables nomas, estuve 3 días analizando el esquema para pasarlo a kicad, varios días para armarlo y varios dias probando porque no sonaba antes de molestar con mis consultas, que ya te digo puede ser algo simple para gente avanzada en electrónica, pero no para todos y alguno te podria decir "fijate gil que tenes las patas al revés del gate y el drain" y seriamos todos felices.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 13, 2018)

rogrunge22 dijo:


> Hola a todos gracias por la ayuda era nomas los pines de los transistores que me vendieron como compatibles de los bc264, ahora arrancó, lo que si tiene mucha ganancia no puedo subir mucho volumen o ganancia.



Tal vez eran compatibles electricamente pero no mecánicamente, para eso existen las hojas de datos, para poder ver ese tipo de problemas, todo el que hace un proyecto lo primero que debe hacer es bucar la hoja de datos de los componentes que usa y más si te dan reemplazos

Ese problema del volumen tiene que ver con lo que te dije antes de saber el nivel de tensión de las cápsulas captoras, para ajustar nos niveles adecuadamente

Decirte que no solo es enchufar cables es una realidad, porque si asi fuera todo funcionaria a la primera y no estarias preguntando.
Vos mismo te contradecis, ya que lo que dije se refiere a averiguar los datos para ver si se puede conectar esto con aquello, sabiendo eso se puede saber si necesito o no amplificar, o solo adaptar impedancia o ambas cosas a la vez.
Te satura y porque? porque al no saber que tensión de da la cápsula no tenes idea del resultdo, con ese dato y teniendo en cuenta la ganancia puedo darme cuenta si me va a saturar o no

Un ejemplo mi cápsula entrega 150mV y el previo tiene una ganancia de 100, el resultado sera que obtendre en la salida 15V con lo cual ya el previo estara saturado y tendras una fuertísima distorción por cruce, ya que tu alimentación es de 9V y si aún fuera de 12V pasaría lo mismo.
Aparte la sensibilidad de  potencia si es de 1V imposible meterle esa señal.
Me quedan dos caminos, o reduzco la ganancia si se hacerlo o intento adpatar la señal, para lo cual debo conocer la impedancia de entrada, si esta fuese de 50k puedo poner una de 500k con lo cual dividire la señal de entrada por 10 entonces ahora  tendre 15mV lo cual me dara 1.5V en la salida con lo cual estoy más cerca, ya no saturo el previo pero puedo saturar la potencia, hago lo mismo con el fin de obtener 1V y ya esta todo OK.
Ha esto me refiero al decir que no solo es conectar cables ya que la gran mayoría tiene este problema por las causas ya anunciadas, esto lo vemos a diario en el foro


----------



## crosshard (May 18, 2019)

Hola a todos, agradezco de antemano los aportes de todos en el post y en el foro, pido disculpas por revivir el post, cai en el, al buscar esquemáticos de preamps basados en fet. Actualmente estoy armando el esquemático de un control de tonos basado en el opamp RC4558, con el objetivo de lograr colorear un sonido mas valvulero me eh resuelto colocar un previo basado en los aportes aquí presentados por Fogonazo y Nuyel, así como también del post de Tupolev del que se hace mención, con el fet bs170 del que tengo disponibilidad. Ahora viene la la pregunta bruta, (la hago con el sincero deseo de desburrarme): si quisiera mantener la carga de alimentación simétrica ( en mi caso tendría una fuente de alimentación de + -22v para alimentar un TDA2050 y desde allí reguladores LM7812 y LM7912 para el previo) ¿bastaría con duplicar el valor de las resistencias que van a masa para generar la diferencia de potencial necesaria? o ¿deberia usar fases duplicadas de transistores fet NPN y PNP?. gracias por el espacio y espero no alterar los nervios de nadie.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2019)

crosshard dijo:


> Hola a todos, agradezco de antemano los aportes de todos en el post y en el foro, pido disculpas por revivir el post, cai en el, al buscar esquemáticos de preamps basados en fet. Actualmente estoy armando el esquemático de un control de tonos basado en el opamp RC4558, con el objetivo de lograr colorear un sonido mas valvulero me eh resuelto colocar un previo basado en los aportes aquí presentados por Fogonazo y Nuyel, así como también del post de Tupolev del que se hace mención, con el fet bs170 del que tengo disponibilidad. Ahora viene la la pregunta bruta, (la hago con el sincero deseo de desburrarme): si quisiera mantener la carga de alimentación simétrica ( en mi caso tendría una fuente de alimentación de + -22v para alimentar un TDA2050 y desde allí reguladores LM7812 y LM7912 para el previo) *¿bastaría con duplicar el valor de las resistencias que van a masa para generar la diferencia de potencial necesaria?* o ¿deberia usar fases duplicadas de transistores fet NPN y PNP?. gracias por el espacio y espero no alterar los nervios de nadie.



¿ Cuales resistencias ?
Publica el esquema del que está escribiendo y marca en el las reformas que estás sugiriendo.


----------



## crosshard (May 19, 2019)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder, adjunto el esquema con las resistencias a las que hago mención marcadas en rojo, también adjunto dos esquemáticos sobre los que estuve trabajando, el primero en cuestión, es un booster que llegue a probar antes de desprenderme de mi amplificador (doy fe de que funciona, aunque no digo que sea optimo ni correcto) y que en un principio pensé en usar como previo y, adjunto el previo con ecualización en el que he estado trabajando a modo de idea. Como desconozco cual es el reemplazo directo del BS170 en canal P, eh desvirtuado el asunto colocando un transistor 2sa101 para sumar ganancia, os muestro el esquema para saber si conceptual mente esta seria la manera de trabajar la alimentación de circuito con una fuente partida . No pretendo me regalen la solución de nada, simplemente si  pueden enumerar mis errores me van a facilitar mucho el lograr solucionarlos.


----------

